# my first litter 5 weeks old



## DizzyLizzie (Aug 19, 2008)

These are my kittens from my very first litter

Blue point girl









Seal point girl









Seal point boy









Seal point boy and girl









hope you like!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i bet you are proud, they are so cute, great pictures,


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

They are sooo cute!!!

Lou
X


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

soooooo cute :001_wub:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw they are gorgeous - I bet you want to keep them all! 

D x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, they are gorgeous. I love the last picture, would look lovely in a frame*


----------



## DizzyLizzie (Aug 19, 2008)

awww thanks it is going to be hard to part with them especially the blue girl she is so naughty and cheeky! bet I blubber!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, I cry everytime one goes, lol*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Awwwww, that last picture is soooooooooooooooooo lovely!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

They are really lovely looking kittens Joyce.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

OMG! They are so cute - I love their little faces.


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

cuties they look like teddy bears


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your first litter They are adorable

I had my first litter in June & I confess blubbed too!

Awwww I'm sure they will cause havoc for their new slaves but meanwhile enjoy!!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww beautiful babes.xxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The little sweethearts! I love the picture of the boy and girl together.:001_wub: Want want want!!!


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

They are gorgeous Joyce....doesn`t time fly....


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

They look real heartbreakers.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are soooooooo cute :thumbup1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ahhh! they are gorgeous - especially love the last picture of them! so cutexx:001_wub:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Adore the last photo - so cute!


----------

